
Show HN: An app to find how much time you waste in meetings - Ravikiran
https://www.timewise.how/?ref=hackernews
======
Ravikiran
Two of my friends struggled with something that most of us do - trying to be
more productive at work. One of them did an analysis of the meetings and
calendar manually for a few months and surprise surprise (not really!) there
was a clear corelation between where he spent his time and what output came
out.

And the result of this exercise is Timewise.

Timewise can help you do some stuff like:

Exhaustive analysis of calendar See how you compare with peers No extra
logging required 100% privacy first

------
quickthrower2
Not all meetings are a waste though. Meetings get a bad rap, but a meeting
where the result means you don’t waste 2 days coding the wrong thing is a very
productive meeting. I do think meetings should be minimal and efficient though
and not just talking shops. 3 person meetings are the sweet spot for that. 10
person team meetings are dreadful, but ok if it’s just a quick status report
sort of thing.

~~~
adityarao310
I quite agree - in hindsight the title was a bit click-baity :D But I think
time in meetings is something that needs more exposure and reviews.

Not all meetings are bad, but every minute spent in unknown areas is bad. I
work deeply in tech startups and I was shocked to see that some of my earliest
beta users had 80%+ meeting time..

Of course they were shocked too :D

------
missmadeleine
Decent idea, I like it. Do you have alerts that can be triggered if someone is
spending too much time in meetings? At the time of scheduling perhaps?

A good feature would be a team comparison view option.

Can it sync with mobile/desktop/email calendars?

~~~
adityarao310
Hi @missmadeleine

The trigger sounds like a great idea! We built this over the weekends and are
now compiling feedback from the earliest set of users to improve it further!

Regarding the sync -- Yes, it syncs directly with one email ID associated to
your google calendar and then syncs events created across devices/sources etc

------
Ladyady
Looks like it's down at the moment? Getting an nginx 502.

